# Smoothrock Camp With Thunderhook Fly-In's - Report



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Another story that's long overdue, hopefully it's worth the wait!


Last September I visited Smoothrock Camp with Thunderhook Fly-In's in Armstrong with a friend. Overall the experience was amazing. 

Debbie Alexander who's been managing that camp for 21 years is an incredible host. The camp itself was maybe the nicest remote facility I've visited. Our cabin was on a point on a broad expanse of white sand beach with just an incredible view of the lake.

Walleye fishing was consistently great, with good numbers of above average sized fish. Finding larger pike was a true challenge, although we did get a couple. There's a story behind the giant my boat partner caught that is truly remarkable. Cosmic forces were definitely at play.







It was the kind of occurrence that strengthens ones belief in a higher power and that's not an exaggeration in the slightest.

You can see the full story here:

https://www.canadafishingguide.net/s...t-of-wabakimi/


Cheers, Mike


----------



## GRINGO LOCO (Apr 25, 2007)

Mike Borger said:


> Another story that's long overdue, hopefully it's worth the wait!
> 
> 
> Last September I visited Smoothrock Camp with Thunderhook Fly-In's in Armstrong with a friend. Overall the experience was amazing.
> ...





Mike Borger said:


> Another story that's long overdue, hopefully it's worth the wait!
> 
> 
> Last September I visited Smoothrock Camp with Thunderhook Fly-In's in Armstrong with a friend. Overall the experience was amazing.
> ...


----------



## GRINGO LOCO (Apr 25, 2007)

I first fished Smoothrock 50 years ago when there was only two cabins in the entire area. The bush plane we flew in only had one seat next to the pilot and we all set on coolers. there were so many walleyes that they were stunted and you needed to hide behind a tree or they would grab the lure right out of your hand. Our trips were the first week of June and we would catch big Northerns every day and back then it wasn't inches but 20lbs. was always the target. Since then I have fished in July and August and over the years the walleyes got bigger yet still plentiful with fewer big Northerns, but I would bet you could still catch plenty big ones earlier in the year. My favorite cabin is the little one right next to the one you stayed in with a spectacular view at sunrise. I usually go twice a year as I will this year once with guys and another with my wife who loves the place. With that pretty gal you had with you Mike how did you keep your mind on fishing?


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

****** LOCO said:


> I first fished Smoothrock 50 years ago when there was only two cabins in the entire area. The bush plane we flew in only had one seat next to the pilot and we all set on coolers. there were so many walleyes that they were stunted and you needed to hide behind a tree or they would grab the lure right out of your hand. Our trips were the first week of June and we would catch big Northerns every day and back then it wasn't inches but 20lbs. was always the target. Since then I have fished in July and August and over the years the walleyes got bigger yet still plentiful with fewer big Northerns, but I would bet you could still catch plenty big ones earlier in the year. My favorite cabin is the little one right next to the one you stayed in with a spectacular view at sunrise. I usually go twice a year as I will this year once with guys and another with my wife who loves the place. With that pretty gal you had with you Mike how did you keep your mind on fishing?


50 years ago? Wow!! Sounds pretty incredible. Don't think you have to hide behind trees these days, but the walleye are still plentiful! I agree on the pike, I really want to return early in the season when they're stacked in the back bays!

My female friend was definitely a distraction. A welcome one though.


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Mike, another great trip and more great videos. I may not comment on all your trips, but believe me when I say I watch all of them.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Sir Walter said:


> Mike, another great trip and more great videos. I may not comment on all your trips, but believe me when I say I watch all of them.


Hey thanks, glad you enjoyed!!


----------

